
Seattle has reversed a decades-long trend of rising car ownership - jseliger
http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/data/seattle-has-reversed-a-decades-long-trend-of-car-ownership-and-millennials-are-the-reason/
======
jseliger
This makes sense: The city is building out good rail infrastructure, both
below- and above ground. It's building somewhat better bike paths. Electric-
assist bikes are becoming more common
([https://www.electricbikeseattle.com/](https://www.electricbikeseattle.com/)).
Uber and other ride-sharing apps are also making it easier to go car-less by
making sure that a car can be had if one needs it.

~~~
smt88
I'd argue that the main reason is that traffic has become unbearable in
Seattle.

~~~
HutchSaxony
[http://www.newgeography.com/content/005610-d-j-vu-and-
dilemm...](http://www.newgeography.com/content/005610-d-j-vu-and-dilemma-
planners)

